# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Smart speed control & DYNA mechtronics DM2800

## Gamo

Hoho, tất cả chỉ vì con C-Frame 560tr của lão Nam mà anh em quýnh nhau  :Cool:

----------


## solero

................................

----------


## ppgas

> Hoho, tất cả chỉ vì con C-Frame 560tr của lão Nam mà anh em quýnh nhau


Ông là người góp phần làm tan moẹ giấc mơ tui  :Mad:

----------


## Gamo

Ui ui, thui nín đi, nín đi.... tui mà thấy con đó trước thì cả ông lẫn lão Nam cho ngồi hóng hết

----------


## vanlam1102

> Hoho, tất cả chỉ vì con C-Frame 560tr của lão Nam mà anh em quýnh nhau


nghe tò mò quá, các bác cho e xem vài tấm hình với.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em đùa thôi ấy mà. Mọi người đang dụ dỗ lão Nam bán em C-Frame mới mua, spindle 8kW đầu thay dao BT30, chạy Brushless Servo,  tra dầu tự động,...

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

nhưng chỉ giữ được dàn cơ và con spindle motor thôi , mấy cái kia xài hệ giaot tiếp từ trước  năm 1997 nên em rã xác phần điện , 1 bộ cho Gà Mờ , 2 bộ CKD , nhờ 2 cha đó nghiên cứu cho em cách điều khiển con spindle motor, chứ con spindle motor đó mà không quay em mệt lắm , tìm con khác là cả vấn đề,

Con của em là hàng USA , made in taiwan  ( gia công cho USA ) , DYNA mechtronics DM2800 , các bác goodle là ra liền , nhưng con của em là đời mới nhất dùng hệ Brushless servo , dàn cơ cứng ngắt , em đoán con này chắc dùng cực ít , thấy cái máy như mới, đang làm mượt lại dàn cơ mang cá , visme chưa rơ tẹo nào cả, định cho em nó chạy bằng anpha step cho nó dữ.... mà nói thiệt làm xong cho thoã mãn đam mê thôi chứ hệ em không thích hợp em nó lắm hehehehehe ( đọc đến đây nhiều bác sôi máu )

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## CKD

Không thích thì Đại ca vẫn phải làm cho nó ngon vào, vụ bruhless không phải lo, bác Ga bỏ chạy thì em xử, close loop control luôn. Chẳng qua em nhường sân cho bác Ga thể hiện. Hé hé.
...............................
......
.......
........
Ngon để mai mốt em còn sài. Hị hị  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, tao test hôm qua rồi, nhường lại cho ku làm tiếp á  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> nhưng chỉ giữ được dàn cơ và con spindle motor thôi , mấy cái kia xài hệ giaot tiếp từ trước  năm 1997 nên em rã xác phần điện , 1 bộ cho Gà Mờ , 2 bộ CKD , nhờ 2 cha đó nghiên cứu cho em cách điều khiển con spindle motor, chứ con spindle motor đó mà không quay em mệt lắm , tìm con khác là cả vấn đề,
> 
> Con của em là hàng USA , made in taiwan  ( gia công cho USA ) , DYNA mechtronics DM2800 , các bác goodle là ra liền , nhưng con của em là đời mới nhất dùng hệ Brushless servo , dàn cơ cứng ngắt , em đoán con này chắc dùng cực ít , thấy cái máy như mới, đang làm mượt lại dàn cơ mang cá , visme chưa rơ tẹo nào cả, định cho em nó chạy bằng anpha step cho nó dữ.... mà nói thiệt làm xong cho thoã mãn đam mê thôi chứ hệ em không thích hợp em nó lắm hehehehehe ( đọc đến đây nhiều bác sôi máu )


con này hở cụ Nam? con này mà spindlen những 8kw?



bộ đồ lòng

----------


## Gamo

Em đùa thôi bác ợ, 8kW là max, continuous khoảng 2kW

----------


## nhatson

> Em đùa thôi bác ợ, 8kW là max, continuous khoảng 2kW


giống con màu đen , góc trái hình dưới ợ,  8kw peak cũng đáng sợ    :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

À, hehe, con của lão Nam đẹp chai hơn, DC  Brushless Spindle, 190V, 48A

----------


## nhatson

> À, hehe, con của lão Nam đẹp chai hơn, DC  Brushless Spindle, 190V, 48A


190V 48A, em đi kiém kinh chống đạn rồi vào hóng tip  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Cho cái con sờ pín của lão quay thì dễ, mà làm sao nó đừng cháy là chuyện em hơi lo  :Big Grin: 

Theo lý thuyết thì driver quản lý dòng, nhưng nó có nguyên 1 bộ tụ khủng bên ngoài + 2 con trở to tổ bố => why? Mình để cho driver quản lý từ A-Z có nên ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Cho cái con sờ pín của lão quay thì dễ, mà làm sao nó đừng cháy là chuyện em hơi lo 
> 
> Theo lý thuyết thì driver quản lý dòng, nhưng nó có nguyên 1 bộ tụ khủng bên ngoài + 2 con trở to tổ bố => why? Mình để cho driver quản lý từ A-Z có nên ko?


48A thì tụ phải khủng đúng rồi ah, Drive quản lý hết?
2 con trở có là có thể là trở thắng,
tụ em nghĩ cần có relay đóng chậm và xà khi ngắt điện

----------


## solero

Tháo cho em xin đôi tụ về làm âm ly với!

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, có lý, để em xin lão ấy 1 bộ tụ luôn  :Smile: )

Bác Nhật Sơn có tài liệu về vụ xả tụ với đấu tụ cao thế ko (190v á)?

----------


## Nam CNC

hahaha bây giờ tui biết mấy cái tụ quí hiếm rồi nha , mấy ông đừng hòng lấy cái tụ nào nữa.

Đa số hình ảnh trên mạng con DM2800 đều dùng con DC chổi than kéo spindle , nhưng con của em hàng hiếm , được hãng nó chuyển qua DC brushless servo hết, con spindle motor công suất ghi như vầy : 190V , 9.8A , max 6000rpm, 48A hehehe , nó chịu quá tải lên 48A luôn , bởi vậy em mới quí con này , ,bằng mọi cách phục hồi nó , chứ thế con 2.2kw 3 pha AC 8000rpm thì em có sẵn nhưng kích thước to quá. Thấy video em nó chơi dao quét mặt phi tầm 60mm ăn nhôm 2mm mà kinh khiếp. Phê quá 

@ NhatSon , mấy em drive điều khiền hiệu Advanced motion control... không biết bác có cao kiến gì không ? nó xử lí encorder qua cái board chính , mà thấy em nó đồ cổ quá nên chuyển qua anpha step cho nó lành.

----------


## nhatson

> hahaha bây giờ tui biết mấy cái tụ quí hiếm rồi nha , mấy ông đừng hòng lấy cái tụ nào nữa.
> 
> Đa số hình ảnh trên mạng con DM2800 đều dùng con DC chổi than kéo spindle , nhưng con của em hàng hiếm , được hãng nó chuyển qua DC brushless servo hết, con spindle motor công suất ghi như vầy : 190V , 9.8A , max 6000rpm, 48A hehehe , nó chịu quá tải lên 48A luôn , bởi vậy em mới quí con này , ,bằng mọi cách phục hồi nó , chứ thế con 2.2kw 3 pha AC 8000rpm thì em có sẵn nhưng kích thước to quá. Thấy video em nó chơi dao quét mặt phi tầm 60mm ăn nhôm 2mm mà kinh khiếp. Phê quá 
> 
> @ NhatSon , mấy em drive điều khiền hiệu Advanced motion control... không biết bác có cao kiến gì không ? nó xử lí encorder qua cái board chính , mà thấy em nó đồ cổ quá nên chuyển qua anpha step cho nó lành.


drive trục xyz chạy mạng hoặc analog, nếu analog thì tận dụng được, mạg thì thua ah
drive cho spindle nếu chạy mạng mà đồ những nam 90 em nghĩ   là có thề tận dụng được khả năng cao là nó dùng R232, mình dùng modbus của mach3 có thể control được ah

b.r

----------


## CKD

Mấy con này DC bushless, chạy analog bác NS ạ. Nó feedback bằng hall sensor + encoder 500ppr.
Cơ bản thì có thể mod cho nó chạy step/dir được, cần phải chơi thêm cái bo PID bên ngoài.

@ Gamo
- Mấy con tụ đó chỉ là nắn dòng thôi, chẵng có ý nghĩa.
- Xả tụ là con điện trở màu trắng (chắc 10W), cặp đôi trở màu xanh to như cái í của bác thì là điện trở đo dòng, nó feedback ngược vào cái bo chủ. Cụ thể thế nào thì em chỉ nghía sơ qua  nên chưa dám xác định. Nhưng cơ bản với những linh kiện trên bo nguồn thì chắc chắn chưa cách ly.
- Điện áp có thể lên đến 200V.. (bo nguồn này cũng chưa xem kỹ) nên nếu chơi thì cụ nên cẩn trọng ạ. 200V tuy không lớn nhưng đủ để ngắm gà khoả thân rồi đấy ạ.

Kế hoạch đề phòng cho nếu cụ Ga bỏ cuộc. Kết hợp mấy môn sau... tạm thời tạo close loop speed control
- 0-10V PWM.
- Index
- PID

----------


## Gamo

Haha, mệt cha quá, đã nói là đi chỗ khác để tao nịnh lão Nam rồi mà. Làm cho nó 1 dây biến trở 50K nối nối tiếp với con trở 10K, cắm nguồn 12v (copyleft cha CKD vụ cái BoB 12v) là có 1 bộ điều khiển từ 0-10v. Thêm con tụ cho nó ổn định.

Phải công nhận ý tưởng close loop của cha quá độc nhưng mà tau thì đang lười. Phải làm thêm cho tên Nam 1 con MCU đọc Hall Sensor xuất ra Index. Nếu tên Nam muốn chạy là phải bật Mach3 lên, hắn sẽ la um sùm liền.

Vụ xả tụ chắc như cha nói thôi, cho lão Nam tự xử  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy là sao ??? có khả năng phục hồi nhân phẩm chạy mach3 không ? em thu hồi lại hết , mấy cha làm quá em tháo banh bây giờ kêu em ráp lại thôi xin tha , nhất quyết anpha step cho nó lành , em ngu phần điện lắm. ước mong duy nhất làm con spindle chạy vi vu , lên đủ rpm , lên đủ moment là em mừng hết lớn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Haha, mệt cha quá, đã nói là đi chỗ khác để tao nịnh lão Nam rồi mà. Làm cho nó 1 dây biến trở 50K nối nối tiếp với con trở 10K, cắm nguồn 12v (copyleft cha CKD vụ cái BoB 12v) là có 1 bộ điều khiển từ 0-10v. Thêm con tụ cho nó ổn định.
> 
> Phải công nhận ý tưởng close loop của cha quá độc nhưng mà tau thì đang lười. Phải làm thêm cho tên Nam 1 con MCU đọc Hall Sensor xuất ra Index. Nếu tên Nam muốn chạy là phải bật Mach3 lên, hắn sẽ la um sùm liền.
> Vụ xả tụ chắc như cha nói thôi, cho lão Nam tự xử )


báo cáo, index thì chắc cái encoder có chứ ah?

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là sao ??? có khả năng phục hồi nhân phẩm chạy mach3 không ? em thu hồi lại hết , mấy cha làm quá em tháo banh bây giờ kêu em ráp lại thôi xin tha , nhất quyết anpha step cho nó lành , em ngu phần điện lắm. ước mong duy nhất làm con spindle chạy vi vu , lên đủ rpm , lên đủ moment là em mừng hết lớn rồi.


cụ cắm alphastep cho trục, spindle chạy analog thì cụ  nối mach3 dkhien được mờ

----------


## Gamo

Có gì đâu pa, hàn mấy sợi dây 5 phút chứ giề, chờ cha qua nhà đưa sợi dây, chỉ cách xài mà cha cho tui leo cây >.<

----------


## CKD

Smart speed control

----------


## Gamo

"The best design is the simplest one that works."

Albert Einstein (1879 - 1955)

----------


## solero

Sờ vào tê tê mát mát.

----------


## CKD

Phải vê vê cái núm vầy mới sướng..
Nhìn mặt cười tít mắt của bác chủ là biết sướng cở nào rồi. 
Công lớn thuộc về bác Ga..

----------


## CKD

More info http://www.cnczone.com/forums/dyna-m...n-mach3-4.html

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà có thằng nó siêng, upload cả schema của những năm 90

----------

